
Bert Has a Mouth, and It Must Speak:Bert as a Markov Random Field Language Model - iron0013
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.04094
======
iron0013
Colaboratory notebook here:
[https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1MxKZGtQ9SSBjTK5ArsZ...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1MxKZGtQ9SSBjTK5ArsZ5LKhkztzg52RV)

via [https://twitter.com/W4ngatang](https://twitter.com/W4ngatang)

